# Suche Anleitung Motherboard-Wechsel!?



## LostProphet (3. Januar 2005)

Servus.

 Also wie im Titel gesagt, suche ich eine anschaulich dargestellte Anleitung zum Wechsel eines Motherboards - da ich auf dem Gebiet noch nicht so erfahren bin.

 Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen!?

 MfG

 LP


----------



## Alex Duschek (3. Januar 2005)

Es ist eigentlich nicht viel dabei,ein Mainboard auszutauschen.Nur muss eben vorher alle anderen Teile ebenfalls rausmachen bzw ausstecken (IDE-Kabel,Prozessor + Lüfter, Grafikkarte,Stromkabel...)
Und am Mainboard musst du halt knapp 8-10 Schrauben lösen,des nervt manchmal etwas aber ansonsten ist dort kein großes Problem 

PS:
Rechner aber auf jeden Fall vom Stromnetz trennen   (<--- ich hoff mal,dass ich des nicht erwähnen musste )


----------



## server (3. Januar 2005)

Ja, wie bereits erwähnt einfach den rechner abstecken, noch eine Weile warten 8angeblich soll man 30 Minuten warten, bis alle Kondensatoren entladen sind) und dann vorsichtig alles abstecken. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob du es dann wieder zusammenbauen kannst, solltest du es allerdings lassen.


----------



## LostProphet (3. Januar 2005)

Mußtest du nicht erwähnen @Ruud 

 Naja wenn es ja scheinbar nicht weiter schwer ist werde ich das wohl schaffen....hoffe ich jedenfalls. Ich tausche ein MSI KT2 Combo durch ein ASUS A7N8X-E [versuche es jedenfalls] - gibts da was zu beachten? 

 Die Sache mit den Kondensatoren ist mir bekannt, insofern sie sich entladen und du bist nicht geerdet, Mahlzeit .

 LP


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2005)

Soweit ich weiss, kann man die Kondensatoren einfach entladen, indem man den Stecker zieht und danach nochmal den Rechner versucht zu starten, dann surren die Lüfter nochmal ne halbe Sekunde und danach müsste alles raus sein ohne eine halbe Stunde zu warten.

MfG

Paule


----------



## server (4. Januar 2005)

Achte beim anstecken der IDE Kabel beim neune Mainboard darauf, dass die rote Markierung mit der Markierung am Mainboard übereinstimmt.


----------



## LostProphet (4. Januar 2005)

OK, danke für die Infos. 
 Was habe ich nach dem eigentlichen Wechsel des Boards und nachdem ich alles angeschlossen habe zu machen - windows nomma neu aufspielen oder bios flashen etc.? 

  Damn, bei dem Thema bin ich der absolute Newbie, gut das es das Forum gibt :-(

  MfG

  LP


----------



## Leola13 (4. Januar 2005)

Hai,

bei Win XP musst du das Betriebssystem neu aufspielen.

Bios ? Keine Ahnung. Glaub ich aber nicht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## LostProphet (4. Januar 2005)

Servus.

 Mh, aber die Festplatte muß nicht formatiert werden, einfach Windows nomma drüber über das bereits vorhandene oder was...hab ja sonst riesen Datenverlust bzw. muß nenn Backup der ganzen Partition machen !?

  Stellt sich ja doch als relativ kompliziert raus, so nenn Motherboardwechsel.

  LP


----------



## Paule (4. Januar 2005)

Du musst nur die partition formatieren, in der dein Windows installiert ist.
Wenn du alles auf einer Platte hast, dann versuch es einfach mal Windows ohne Neuinstallation zu starten, vielleicht klappts ja, wenn nicht, musste wohl neuinstallieren.
Hast du keine Kumpels, die dir beim Einbau helfen können und sich auskenne ?
Damals, als ich meinen Rechner neu zusammengebaut habe konnte ich gut auf Hilfe von meinen Freunden zurückgreifen.Als besonders prickelnd hat sich damals das CPU montieren gestaltet 

MfG

Paule


----------



## LostProphet (4. Januar 2005)

Du kannst gerne vorbei kommen und mir helfen, Paule . Ne, hat keiner Ahnung davon, leider.
 Hab mir mal so nenn Motherboard-Wechsel-Guide durchgelesen, da hört sich das alles ganz easy an....eigentlich, hrhr.

 Ich könnte es auch vom Fachmann machen lassen, aber der will dafür 30EUR haben ...die würde ich schon lieber sparen, verständlich denke ich - wenns doch allein auch geht.

 MfG

 LP


----------



## Paule (4. Januar 2005)

Kommt ganz drauf an, wo du wohnst...
Berlin wäre kein Problem mal vorbeizuschauen.

MfG

Paule


----------



## hpvw (5. Januar 2005)

Achtung:
Verschiedene Mainboards haben zum Teil unterschiedliche Schraubenlöcher zur Befestigung am Gehäuse. (Hatte es selbst mal gesehen bei einem Wechsel von einem MSI-Board auf ein Asus A7V8X-X)
Ich meine die Löcher im Mainboard durch die die Schrauben in den Gehäuseboden geschraubt werden.
Da solltest Du genau hinschauen, dass nicht noch Gewindestifte (bei einigen Gehäusen aus Metall) im Gehäuseboden stecken, die dann am Ende auf den Mainboardboden drücken und evtl. Leiterbahnen überbrücken.


Meist klappt es, wenn Du alles ordnungsgemäß anschließt und dann startest, dass Du in Windows einfach die neuen Treiber einspielst. Einige Zusatzprogramme, die keine Treiber sind (bei Asus z.B. Asus PC-Probe, ich denke MSI hat auch solche Programme), würde ich vorher deinstallieren.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## LostProphet (5. Januar 2005)

lol, ne Paule - Berlin ist dann doch 3 Stunden entfernt  -wohne in Franken.

    Meinst du die Abstandhalter, hpvw?



> Meist klappt es, wenn Du alles ordnungsgemÃ¤ÃŸ anschlieÃŸt und dann startest, dass Du in Windows einfach die neuen Treiber einspielst. Einige Zusatzprogramme, die keine Treiber sind (bei Asus z.B. Asus PC-Probe, ich denke MSI hat auch solche Programme), würde ich vorher deinstallieren.


    Also kann ich im Bestfall ohne Windows-Neuinstallation auskommen, wäre natürlich super!?

    MfG

  LP


----------



## hpvw (5. Januar 2005)

LostProphet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meinst du die Abstandhalter, hpvw?


Ja, meist sind das ja auch gleichzeitig die Gewinde. Es gibt wohl auch Gehäuse, bei denen das Plastikclips sind, die in die Löcher beim Mainboard einrasten, dann kannst Du wohl kaum etwas falsch machen, ausser mit Gewalt.     



			
				LostProphet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also kann ich im Bestfall ohne Windows-Neuinstallation auskommen, wäre natürlich super!?


Ja, Du kannst natürlich später immer noch entscheiden, Deine Eigenen Dateien zu sichern und Windows neu zu installieren. Soweit funktionsfähig bleibt das System fast mit Sicherheit. Im Notfall lässt sich natürlich auch immer noch mit Einbau der Platte in einen anderen PC sichern, aber dazu wird es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen müssen.
Ein Bekannter von mir macht das immer so. Der rennt auch nur mit seiner Systemplatte in der Hand mal zu 'nem anderen Rechner und lässt dann alle Treiber neu installieren.
Ich selbst installiere Windows nach Hardwareupdates nur neu, wenn es ohnehin mal wieder fällig ist.
Auf der sicheren Seite (insbesondere wg. der Netzwerkkarte und allem, was bei Deinem neuen Board OnBoard ist.) solltest Du sein, wenn Du vorher möglichst alle Treiber deinstalliert und dann (vor dem nächsten Neustart) umbaust.
Mittlerweile sind Netzwerkkarten ja meist OnBoard, dann hatte ich es schon, dass Windows die alte nicht richtig entfernt und rumnörgelt, wenn Du die gleiche feste IP einstellst. Er sagt dann, dass die IP bereits verwendet wird. Du kannst das ignorieren, da es erst zu Problemen  kommt, wenn die alte wieder aktiviert wird, was wohl nie der Fall sein wird. Es zeigt nur, dass Windows nicht benötigte Treiber nur halbherzig entfernt. Das ist das gleiche Verhalten, wie, wenn man Hardware deaktivitiert, ist also nicht ganz falsch, nur von den Redmondern nicht zu Ende gedacht. Mir fehlt da im nachhinein ein Button "Hardware endgültig entfernen", da Windows die betreffende Karte hinterher nicht mehr im Gerätemanager anzeigt.
(Treiber einer evtl. vorhandenen TV-Karte würde ich nicht deinstallieren, die Sendersuche dauert zumindest mir dann doch zu lange.)

Gruß hpvw

PS: Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf Win2k, aber mit WinXP sollte es eher besser als schlechter funktionieren.


----------



## LostProphet (5. Januar 2005)

Ok, mal schauen ob's klappt ohne Neu-Installation von WinXP. Das Board müßte jetzt die nächsten Tage kommen dann geht los mim pfuschen, hehehe.

 Werde mir Eure Tips merken und hoffentlich auch beim Umbau dran denken .

 thx

 LP


----------

